# Weise flecken an Graskarpfen



## Vicky (14. Okt. 2004)

Guten Abend.
Habe heute an meinen 2.__ Graskarpfen weisse Punkte entdeckt, was kann das sein ??? hab schon mal gehört wäre nichts schlimmes würde im Frühling wieder vergehen. Weiss da einer Bescheid ? Würde mich freuen auf eine Antwort.


----------



## Thorsten (14. Okt. 2004)

Hallo Vicky,

habe das Thema von Dir verschoben ... es passte nicht in die "_Technikecke_".

Nächstes mal bitte drauf achten...


----------



## Thorsten (15. Okt. 2004)

Hallo Vicky,

mh...ob das wieder so einfach verschwindet bezweifle ich mal.

Bin zwar nicht der "Fischkrankheitsexperte" aber...

für mich hört sich das eher nach Bakterien (genauer Myxobakterien) an.!

Beschreibe doch mal, wo diese weisse Flecken sind Körper,Flossen,Maul?

Könntest Du evtl ein Foto davon machen?Das würde auch schon enorm helfen   

Na, vieleicht meldet sich ja auch noch ein Fischexperte dazu...


----------



## Jürgen (15. Okt. 2004)

Hallo Vicky,

je nach Größe, Anzahl und Aussehen dieser "Flecken" fallen mir da auf Anhieb noch Pilze, Ichthyo und Costia ein. Aber egal wie, in dieser Jahreszeit glaube auch ich kaum daran, dass diese Flecken wieder von alleine verschwinden werden. Jetzt heißt es schnell reagieren, den jeden Tag rückt der Winter ein Stück näher, was eine Behandlung natürlich sehr erschwert. Welche Wassertemperatur hat dein Teichwasser derzeit?

MBG...Jürgen


----------



## Vicky (15. Okt. 2004)

Hallo erst mal Danke.   Die Wassertemperatur ist 7 bis 8. Grad.
Der Befall ist plus minus an den Flossen werde morgen probieren
Fotos zu machen wird nicht so einfach sein. Komicherweise ist sonst kein
Fisch davon befallen.


----------



## Frank (16. Okt. 2004)

Hallo Vicky,

treten die weißen Flecken nur an den Flossen auf, oder evtl. auch ums Maul herum?

Ich hab mal ein bisschen gegoogelt. Der Link ist zwar schon etwas älter, aber schau mal hier:



Versuch auf alle Fälle trotzdem noch Fotos einzustellen, damit unsere Fischiesexperten auch noch was dazu sagen können.   

MfG
Frank


----------



## Vicky (16. Okt. 2004)

Danke für die Antworten   .
Habe heute morgen probiert Fotos zu machen ,dabei habe ich auch an anderen Fischen Flecken entdeckt , also ein Pilz ,habe gleich ein Mittel gegen Pilzkrankheiten in den Teich gemacht und zwar Medolon von JBL.
Hoffe dass jetzt deie ganze Sache in Ordnung geht.
Werde Euch auf dem Laufenden halten.


----------



## Jürgen (16. Okt. 2004)

Hi Vicky,

es ist immer riskant gegen etwas unbekanntes zu behandeln. Gerade jetzt, wo die Wassertemperatur bereits unter 10°C gesunken ist und die Fische sich so langsam auf den Winter einrichten. Speziell __ Graskarpfen, die im übrigen nicht der Gattung der Karpfen (Cyprinius) zugeordnet werden, mögen diese kalten Temperaturen nicht sonderlich. Bereits ab etwa 15°C stellen diese das Futtern ein, was bei einem langen Winter nicht selten zu Problemen führt. Daher ist eine frühestmögliche Bestimmung und Behandlung der Krankheit jetzt sehr wichtig. Mit diesem Mittelchen ist das zwar immer noch ein Schuss ins Blaue, aber besser als nix und außerdem deckt das schon mal ein paar Möglichkeiten ab. Halte mich bitte auf dem Laufenden.

MBG...Jürgen


----------



## Vicky (16. Okt. 2004)

Guten Abend Jürgen..
Werde dich am Laufenden , alles in Blau


----------



## Vicky (22. Okt. 2004)

*Weisse flecken*

Hallo Jürgen .
Es ist besser geworden mit den __ Graskarpfen , die mittelchen haben 
geholfen. dea: Schönen Abend noch.


----------

